# Anybody going to Capetown from jhb



## DougP (6/8/15)

Need to get a vapor kit from Johannesburg to Capetown
If anybody can assist would much appreciate it

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/8/15)

Hi @DougP 

I can use my courier to send the kit for you if you decide to take the subox kit.

When you collect you can bring the item and I will ship it for you.It will be R99 for courier delivery.If it is Cape Town main centers.


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

@SAVapeGear when will the courier get to Cape Town ( it's me who the item is being shipped to)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/8/15)

Buan Stanley said:


> @SAVapeGear when will the courier get to Cape Town ( it's me who the item is being shipped to)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Due to the long weekend it will only be delivered Tuesday,if it gets shipped tomorrow before 12:00.Otherwise I can ship on Tuesday for delivery Wednesday.

Sorry.That is the best I can do.Just trying to help.


----------



## Buan Stanley (6/8/15)

Appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougP (6/8/15)

Hi Pieter.
Also called a few courier guys and same story
It appears that Tuesday is quickest
I have a friend who is a cabin Crew member on SAA
She can also take it down on Tuesday morning for me free of charge
Thanks a mill though for you assistance
Much appreciated

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/8/15)

Excellent.Great stuff.Glad you are sorted.


----------



## SAVapeGear (6/8/15)

DougP said:


> Hi Pieter.
> Also called a few courier guys and same story
> It appears that Tuesday is quickest
> I have a friend who is a cabin Crew member on SAA
> ...


What are you going to replace it with?


----------



## DougP (6/8/15)

Dunno yet...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

